# Busy week



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, more like few weeks. My J.O.B. tends to get in the way of my play time. But anyways, my family celebrates "Christmas" in july. Because of the fact that I only have my daughter in the summer now. Among other things that I made for gifts this year are these 2 knives. Red cedar burl, and Olive burl. I finally got the slack belt platten built for my belt grinder so I was able to a better job shaping the scales on the olive burl. 
Both knives have bushcraft style horizontal carry sheaths. The black one has a fire steel with dyed curly maple handle thanks to @sleevecc
for the cedar burl, and @Sprung for the awesome trade for the stab/dye work.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2017)

So very nice! For use or sale? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 27, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> So very nice! For use or sale? Chuck



Gifts for family. But I do sell some from time to time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 27, 2017)

Those are nice!

How do you finish these to get the gloss? It almost looks like polyurethane to me?

Were these burl scales stabilized or just natural? I have some California live oak burl that I want to use that is natural, but I'm debating whether worthwhile to stabilize. Probably better resistance to washing with water, but I was planning on using them on a knife I'm keeping so it might not matter much if I'm anal about not soaking the wood, right?


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 27, 2017)

Top notch ! 
Man , July Christmas could really catch on !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 27, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Those are nice!
> 
> How do you finish these to get the gloss? It almost looks like polyurethane to me?
> 
> Were these burl scales stabilized or just natural? I have some California live oak burl that I want to use that is natural, but I'm debating whether worthwhile to stabilize. Probably better resistance to washing with water, but I was planning on using them on a knife I'm keeping so it might not matter much if I'm anal about not soaking the wood, right?



The finish is Spar Varnish, for UV protection and to help with water resistance. The Red cedar burl is stabalized, but the olive is not. Olive doesn't tend to stab well from my experience also hence the spar varnish for the finish. So far on the one I carry it's held up well and I like the results. 

Anything with consistent repeated exposure to the elements need to have that extra level of protection IMO stabalized is the best way to ensure of that second is a good outdoor type of finish.....just my thoughts but it's worked for me to this point so if it ain't broke....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 27, 2017)

Do you grind your own blades or do you buy them pre made? The handle might be more comfortable if you round the corners and you would be able to index the blade better with out having to look at it. I always close my eyes and consentrate on the feel of the handle then work on any hot spots.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 28, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Do you grind your own blades or do you buy them pre made? The handle might be more comfortable if you round the corners and you would be able to index the blade better with out having to look at it. I always close my eyes and consentrate on the feel of the handle then work on any hot spots.



I've been getting set up to grind out my own blades. These were the last of my purchased blanks. Made and sold enough of them to build a belt grinder. 

I was leary of screwing up the scales and just used hand tools to start with. But the slack belt platten makes it alot easier to get comfortable with shaping the scales. These pics dot show the profile very well, but they aren't as blocky as they look. I've seen the tutorias that have been put up on here and really enjoyed it so far. Now to step off into making my own blades and finding somewhere to hest treat them correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2017)

that is one impressive knife there, cousin...brother in law....nephew....or what ever it takes to be on your "family" list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jul 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> that is one impressive knife there, cousin...brother in law....nephew....or what ever it takes to be on your "family" list!



Thanks, they were for my brother and sisters boy friend.


----------

